# Next No.1 meat goat.



## jfixit (Mar 4, 2012)

Popular animal breeds seem to trend. Does anyine think the Boer will ever be replaced by another breed as most popular meat goat. It almost seems like there fragility is being bred into them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The boer goat... has been a strong runner....for many years.... and still strong.... so... I feel.... they are going to remain high in the ratings..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. Being a dairy person, if I ever were to get into meat breeds...i'd go with Boers. I think they're a quite popular choice when it comes to meat goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boers will always be the top pick for meat! They are faster growing than the Kiko which is usually higher priced & not as widely available.
I too have heard that in comparison the Boer is not as hardy but I truly believe this is a management issue and/or poor genetics.


----------



## jfixit (Mar 4, 2012)

Always is a long time, some of the Kiko, Savanh, Tennessee Meat and Boer crosses look like they have potential. You know it is human nature to develope things in an effort to improve.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think the goat meat breeds will be like cattle breeds. One person will perfer one breed to the next. Some believe the best tasting beef comes from Angus while others perfer a mix breed. I have heard ppl say that goat meat with at least 75% boer taste better. ( I don't know cause I have never eaten goat meat). I think that it will just depend on each person an what parts of the US they are from. That's my 2 cents


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Boers will always be the top pick for meat! They are faster growing than the Kiko which is usually higher priced & not as widely available.
> I too have heard that in comparison the Boer is not as hardy but I truly believe this is a management issue and/or poor genetics.


I would have to say in our wxperience the Boer's require more upkeep than the other goats have, but I wouldn't want any other breed for these purposes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too think that the boer would be my pick if I went to meat goats... or maybe a boer Savannah mix....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love my boers and if I had to get a different breed I would go with Savannah's. But I think Boers will stay the top meat breed.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I think Boer is definitely the largest, meatiest breed but Im liking what I see from my Kikos and Bo/Ki mixes. Hybrid vigor is a neat thing!

I think genetics plays a strong role. I have a boer buck from great SA bloodlines who is a little monster, and bigger than other boer males who are months 5 months older.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

IMO the next #1 meat goat will be a cross bred. Boers are not that popular in the midwest anymore, more cross bred goats now. Out of 800 head sold at the last auction I saw very few FB Boers. As the years have gone by and people saw there Boers die off they realized that this was not a good goat for commercial operations. The Boer was at one time a very expensive goat. People took too good of care of them and kept every Doe out of them weather they were good mothers or not. I know the biggest commercial operator in my area has around 1000 Does and lost 300 Boer Does in one summer. They do not have any pure bred Boer Does today but are like me in raising Savanna's and there crosses which include Boer blood but no more FB Boers. I have been raising Savanna goats now for 4 years and have not had the problems that I did with the Boer. Worm loads are 1/2 what they were with FB Boers, no mastitis or blown teats, no more feet trimming. And the Savanna holds up very well to being bred every 8 months where 50% of Boers will fall in condition during an aggressive breeding operation as I have.The black heads are not as bad as the red heads in any sense and its like they are a different goat.
I do know this much, since getting rid of my FB Boers, what didn't die, I have seen no Barber Pole worm deaths in my herd where I used to see 2-6 every year. My worm load in the herd has dropped to where I can worm 1-3 times in the summer and never in winter. I found that the Boer did not make me the money like the Savanna in just slaughter kids. Sure they grow fast and are good eating, but they have to live to sale day. 2 things that I have found negative about the Boer, it won't take a worm load and it will bloat and die faster than any goat when fed lush legumes. The people that bred the Boers overused wormers and have made them very easy prey for worms.
In the long run if you want an economical productive animal the Savanna with any cross be it Boer or Spanish out performs a full blood Boer all day every day. I think the popularity of the Boer is in decline and as time goes by will be a regional breed, hot and dry climates only. The only time I would use a FB Boer in my operation is if I wanted a fast sale kid crop and I would put a Boer buck on my Savanna Does, I would not keep a single one of them for replacements. If I put a Savanna buck on FB Boer Does I would look at keeping some of the Does as replacements. 
This is just my opinion and with over 250 goats now gives me some semblance of what is and what is not. I have to wonder if I had changed goats sooner where I would be numbers wise today. One other thing, I haven't pulled a kid all season.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Im more a dairy person but if I was doing meat I'd keep cross breeding until I come up with a homemade breed that suits me best.
But at the moment I think Boer is the best


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> IMO the next #1 meat goat will be a cross bred. Boers are not that popular in the midwest anymore, more cross bred goats now. Out of 800 head sold at the last auction I saw very few FB Boers. As the years have gone by and people saw there Boers die off they realized that this was not a good goat for commercial operations. The Boer was at one time a very expensive goat. People took too good of care of them and kept every Doe out of them weather they were good mothers or not. I know the biggest commercial operator in my area has around 1000 Does and lost 300 Boer Does in one summer. They do not have any pure bred Boer Does today but are like me in raising Savanna's and there crosses which include Boer blood but no more FB Boers. I have been raising Savanna goats now for 4 years and have not had the problems that I did with the Boer. Worm loads are 1/2 what they were with FB Boers, no mastitis or blown teats, no more feet trimming. And the Savanna holds up very well to being bred every 8 months where 50% of Boers will fall in condition during an aggressive breeding operation as I have.The black heads are not as bad as the red heads in any sense and its like they are a different goat.
> I do know this much, since getting rid of my FB Boers, what didn't die, I have seen no Barber Pole worm deaths in my herd where I used to see 2-6 every year. My worm load in the herd has dropped to where I can worm 1-3 times in the summer and never in winter. I found that the Boer did not make me the money like the Savanna in just slaughter kids. Sure they grow fast and are good eating, but they have to live to sale day. 2 things that I have found negative about the Boer, it won't take a worm load and it will bloat and die faster than any goat when fed lush legumes. The people that bred the Boers overused wormers and have made them very easy prey for worms.
> In the long run if you want an economical productive animal the Savanna with any cross be it Boer or Spanish out performs a full blood Boer all day every day. I think the popularity of the Boer is in decline and as time goes by will be a regional breed, hot and dry climates only. The only time I would use a FB Boer in my operation is if I wanted a fast sale kid crop and I would put a Boer buck on my Savanna Does, I would not keep a single one of them for replacements. If I put a Savanna buck on FB Boer Does I would look at keeping some of the Does as replacements.
> This is just my opinion and with over 250 goats now gives me some semblance of what is and what is not. I have to wonder if I had changed goats sooner where I would be numbers wise today. One other thing, I haven't pulled a kid all season.


 You make the boers sound useless...in which they are not.... 

Yes.....some Cross breeds have quicker growth rates...than FB boers... but ..it isn't true... that the FB boers are not popular for meat..... FB boers ....most of the time here .... are sold from a breeders ranch and not taken to the Auctions....as they are sold as Show or breeding stock... rather than ...just for meat buyer purposes...

However.... for our boers... that don't make the cut ...we will have a meat buyer come out to our place... to pick them up... so there is no need for Auctions... for us....

Though here In California...we do have FB boers... sold as meat... that go through Auction yards....and are very popular.....that may be for your area...but certainly.... isn't in my area....

FB boers are popular... in more ways..than just the meat market now .....Also ...we have a variety pack ...of colors .... they are pretty to look at.... :wink:

FB's and percentages are also used for brush clean up as well here.....

I have bred percentages...for just meat... but found...I like the FB boers ..as I can sell them for show, meat, commercial, or breeders..... Not every area has the same in popularity.... It all depends on preference... and area...

I do not have any big issues with my boers... I watch them and make sure.. every one is healthy....if they are not ...they get help right away....to prevent... big issues such as worm loads..mastitis..blown teats ....ect You can't just ignore the problems....and expect things to get better....no matter the goat breed....

Not saying Savanna Goats are no good...just stating ...that in my area... FB and percentage boers... are still going strong in more ways than one..... :wink: :thumb: ...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

With the exception of one, they've all been terrific mothers with plenty milk.
Sure Ive had the occasional non showable teat structure, but then again not everyone is destined for the ring, which is not our main purpose to begin with.
We have never had parasite issues or unthriftiness.
Here in the Pacific northwest we do have to trim feet more often than those of you in drier climates.
The only time I dealt with bloat was a buck we had leased. Not sure if he ate too much grain with his ladies or got into the dog dish. We treated him & he is fine, matter of fact I own him now & he has not bloated on me since that one time.
One doe had a horrendous kidding this year regardless of the minerals she got. Last year it was mild. There was hardly any room to assist & the kids were big but not huge. It seems her pelvis is narrower than meets the eye.
Though she has a few rosettes I may have to cull her.
But this her, not indicative of the breed.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

I would never call the Boer worthless I have way too much of that blood and with 150 kids sired by a 1/2 Boer1/2 Spanish buck I have no complaints. No the wean weight is never as heavy as a FB Boer on a FB anything but I also have no problems with kidding and have not pulled a kid in 2 seasons. 
All that I am saying is that the next #1 meat goat, not show goat, will be a cross bred. The reason their will not be a next #1 show goat is simple, Money. The people that have won in the ring and invested large amounts of money to having them will never allow another breed to reach the status of the Boer, even though there are goats that deserve to compete with the Boer they can't because they are not Boer. The only way the Boer will lose in the ring is at a state fair in the Market goat division where all breeds compete and I have a few Savanna cross withers in Ks that will give the Boer a run at the K State Fair. I do know that the competition will be stacked because of the Texan FB Boers being called percentages just because they are not registered. 
With that being said I know that the Boer blood will always run in my herd just never in a pure form. I have almost bred the Boer look out of my goats and have gotten rid of that big nose and curved horns. I have also on the X Boer kids changed the overall conformation of them and added length as well as depth to them. Now I was not trying to hurt any ones feelings when I said the next #1 meat goat would be a cross.
Until the Boer dosen't need wormed every time you turn around and will take the humidity of the midwest and southeast it will remain a regional goat with a specific purpose, to show. As long as the goal is to win shows and not make commercial meat kids it will do exactly what it has, stall. There has been limited progress towards making that breed what it was supposed to be, the answer to everyones problems. I will never give anyone big money for a Doe of any breed, they are not and will never be worth all that to me. Maybe if I was a spoiled rich kid I would but if I can't get my money back in the first kidding on any goat then it is not a good investment, in my opinion.
I hate to compare goats and breeds, but I can honestly say that there is no perfect goat available to the general broke public. The Texans that run thousands of acres and only look at their animals once a year will tell you there is only one goat that you can get away with, Spanish. They are not showy enough and are wild as sin but produce a kid or 2 a year at little cost and no care. The Boers didn't make the grade on open range and are not in the demand that they were at one time there either. 
Savanna has not been utilized like it should be but at least the people that started out with them didn't go wipe there nose every time they sneezed and as a result the goat is a hearty breed that seldom needs wormed. It is amazing that the Boer and Savanna came from the same place at the same time but since the Boer was flashier it caught the eye of the show people. Then came the jack pot shows and the big money from selling animals, so much money that survival of the fittest was no longer an option it was save them all as breeding stock and buyer beware. I can tell you that after crossing the Boer with either Spanish or Savannah and then getting rid of the FB Boers that didn't die my worm load has gone down and Barberpole worm has not killed a goat in the past 2 years. When I ran FB Boers I lost between 2-6 Does a year. 
The numbers don't lie and Pam I agree with you in that the Boer thrives in Ca and under a much more intense health program than I am willing to give any goat. 
That is why I have been developing my own breed which has Boer in it, I am not foolish enough to think that the Boer has no place in a commercial operation it just has to be mixed to be of any benefit here in the Mid west. I can tell you that if a person culled for worm load there wouldn't be much left in a FB Boer herd and having a few of them in a herd of relatively worm free goats will bring the whole herd down and load them up with worms. You will say then worm them, and I would say cost and time, if you did the math on worming several hundred goats as many times as what most Boer people do there herd I would go broke. And that is why I cross that great Boer blood with the Spanish or Savanna to keep the worms in check as much as anything, That and the horns are not conducive to fences or the animals themselves, I have had bucks that couldn't move there heads for the horns, which I am told they are working on getting that cleaned up.
I do not understand why I must always defend what I say but am firm on my beliefs and too old to go back to a straight Boer herd, which would also put me back to working for the man to support them. 
So bottom line like it or not, Boer will always be number one in the show ring and second in a commercial operation. The blood is nice but not necessary to the vitality of someone that produces meat for the table. The Savanna is not perfect nor the Spanish and the Boer is a Boer. But combine the 3 breeds and then you have something. If you drained all the blood in the 240 animals I own it would come out 60% Savanna 30% Boer and 10% Spanish. 
So Pam I am not trying to beat up on the Boer, just was answering the question. If I have offended anyone I apologize, the comments I have and will make in the future are just my opinion and are not meant to be mean or condescending. 
Kind of like the old song goes "Don't ask me what I think, I might not give the answer you want me to. Until told different I may stop by and answer a question now and again but I will not sugar coat anything, that's just not me.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Boers - They are hardy if bred correctly. I've seen some bad goats in all breeds from mismanagement and from poor breeding stock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sideplanner...so glad you explained....it is appreciated..... We all have our opinions ...likes ...dislikes....and I do respect them all..... We agree to disagree..on some things... :thumb:

I have some good length FB boer ...but be careful ..not to make your crosses to long...it does give more loin...but your breeders will break down quicker....



> As long as the goal is to win shows and not make commercial meat kids it will do exactly what it has, stall. There has been limited progress towards making that breed what it was supposed to be, the answer to everyones problems. I will never give anyone big money for a Doe of any breed, they are not and will never be worth all that to me. Maybe if I was a spoiled rich kid I would but if I can't get my money back in the first kidding on any goat then it is not a good investment, in my opinion.


 That is unfair....Please keep it friendly..... 
Breeders show...because they love the breed and want to show off the beauty in the boer ...as they are very proud of what they have....they work very hard to do this.....If a breeder shows.... it doesn't mean... the boer isn't a meat goat...... I do sell goats for meat as well as show.... If you have the right FB boers ...you will get the bigger money... you have to have quality boers to get there....you won't get it... by breeding ..just a boer to a boer....... you have to know your lines and the conformation... ect.... then ...you will get that good money and will make your money back quickly....
Plus ...keeping the best of the best for your herd..which doesn't cost you anything ....that alone... makes back your money.. in the sense.... you do not have to pay for a breeder... other than feed and care...



> The numbers don't lie and Pam I agree with you in that the Boer thrives in Ca and under a much more intense health program than I am willing to give any goat


 I don't have an intense health program at all.....I just do basic..1x a year....that is it.... my boers are easy keepers too....

If you don't like the FB boer ...that is your prerogative......but it is unfair for others.... that may be considering the FB boer.. to read all this about them...when it isn't true.. if managed properly ........
I have no issues what so ever and they are not high maintenance for me..... More power to you for developing your own breed type...if it works better for you...that is great.......sounds like... you do not want to spend anything out of pocket...there is nothing wrong with that....to each his or her own... I say... :wink:



> I do not understand why I must always defend what I say but am firm on my beliefs and too old to go back to a straight Boer herd, which would also put me back to working for the man to support them.


 You need to understand ...that some things... you say... are not true for all area's........so.. it gives a false idea about them... We need to keep it fair....and remember not all have the issues that you mentioned....



> So Pam I am not trying to beat up on the Boer, just was answering the question. If I have offended anyone I apologize, the comments I have and will make in the future are just my opinion and are not meant to be mean or condescending.
> Kind of like the old song goes "Don't ask me what I think, I might not give the answer you want me to. Until told different I may stop by and answer a question now and again but I will not sugar coat anything, that's just not me.


 :laugh: :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

I'm happy you are not upset it sounds like we both have what we want and I was being friendly, you should see me on an off day.
So far I have not gotten the goats too long but I will keep making them just as long as I can with out having them break in half! I have a new Savanna buck that is so long we call him Train. Breeding goats is fun isn't it. 
I wish I could keep Boers, but I have spent thousands on them and for my management style or lack there of they will not work for me. And that is why there are so many breeds and there will be more as time goes by, I am not the only one developing a regional breed and someday some of those will surface as a great goat. Is my new breed better than the rest, probably not, but they respond to my conditions and I also know that each one of them is like the one next to it disposition wise. It is good to see that a goat is doing well and is Happy, I think that that is very important. I have a few goats that I know are not happy right now and that concerns me.
So you agree that there will not be a next #1 meat goat breed? Boer will always be king?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Boers are in 1st place!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm happy you are not upset it sounds like we both have what we want and I was being friendly, you should see me on an off day.
> So far I have not gotten the goats too long but I will keep making them just as long as I can with out having them break in half! I have a new Savanna buck that is so long we call him Train. Breeding goats is fun isn't it.
> I wish I could keep Boers, but I have spent thousands on them and for my management style or lack there of they will not work for me. And that is why there are so many breeds and there will be more as time goes by, I am not the only one developing a regional breed and someday some of those will surface as a great goat. Is my new breed better than the rest, probably not, but they respond to my conditions and I also know that each one of them is like the one next to it disposition wise. It is good to see that a goat is doing well and is Happy, I think that that is very important. I have a few goats that I know are not happy right now and that concerns me.
> So you agree that there will not be a next #1 meat goat breed? Boer will always be king?


:thumbup: :hi5: :wink: :thumb:

Yes... breeding goats is fun..... so sorry the FB boers didn't work for you....  But it sounds like ...you have a good system going for your area....great job... :thumb:



> It is good to see that a goat is doing well and is Happy, I think that is very important. I have a few goats that I know are not happy right now and that concerns me.
> So you agree that there will not be a next #1 meat goat breed? Boer will always be king?


 Yep ...your are right.... a happy goat is the only way to go....sorry you have a couple of them that are not Happy.... 

I cannot predict the future...but... for now ...I stick with the boers being number 1 for our area anyway...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I know everyone has the type of goat best for them. We as a personal preference wanted a big solid looking goat - a big meaty looking animal and we have only found that to be in the boer breed. I think we should also consider the hardiness of a Boer in the right environment. Sometimes they just do better in the right environment - meaning.. ours were needing more care than we expected- some were moved to a different area and thrived better with hardly any intervention at all - in fact- NONE .. we only gave them clean water. They grew fat on blackberries & browse. We never gave them any de-wormer. They had no serious health issues at all. So... it is possible that the Boer is way more hardy than people realize if given the chance. 

I love our Boers. They put on thickness fast and are healthy and smart. You have to develope what works for your land and for your management.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I also love the Boers for their gentle disposition. Oh I know there is a meany sometimes. We had one of those too.. ( she was a mix tho' I might add and not a FB.) I knew a rancher who strived to breed an all brown boer head as he had come to believe that the all brown heads, dark hooves, and pigments produced a healthier all around goat. Maybe he is right.? I have two of his goats- they are my hardy ones so far but have a skitterish temperament. I like to have a goat I can work with too. I like to think we all have to cater our herd to our own management and situation so we will all do things differently.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. and one more thing: We did consider a cross of a meat goat to develop some hardiness with the Boer. Kikos are expensive, and rare. Savannahs are expensive and rare and even the Spanish Boer are difficult to find.. these goats- if they are becoming more popular.. are very hard to find for the average person and the ones of these three breeds that I have seen are lacking in care - looking haggard. So.. we have Boers.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, silly me for wanting a pretty goat on my property. Pretty, nice, solid, big, meaty, flashy and fun to watch. If we had 400 acres, we would consider the mixed breeds but we don't. We have 6 acres. 6 acres works to make the Boer the #1 Meat goat on our property and produces well for our freezer just fine.. and for our pet and for our entertainment. The Best all around goat to be had here!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to admit that I was not as impressed with the boers in person as to what I read in the books. But I also realized that it was how they were being raised. They were pampered pets who took a whole week to learn how to put their heads down and eat that green stuff growing out of the ground. I have had them for a little over a year now and are finally getting the hang of it, but my goats are not raised like most others. But as of now I am going boers since there is something about those red heads that the people at the sale will pay more for. 
Honestly, I think something will come along that will be considered better. The 'fad' for horses have changed over the years, Cattle has changed BIG time over the last 20 years, and I remember when I was in 4h the black and white pigs were the best, and now when I go I see the brown ones. (sorry not a pig person)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The subject says "next", like there was a big turn over of #1 meat goats. What breed was #1 before boers? I honestly don't know. I do know that some of the people that now raise boers used to raise angoras. There used to be a subsidy for the fiber. I can see where some of the talking points in favor of the boer breed when they were first imported could have been overblown a little. I can also see where the importation of the boer breed could be said to be the beginning of the modern meat goat industry in the USA. Strictly by the numbers, any other breed has a lot of ground to make up. Crossing boers with other breeds to make meat goats is not a new idea. It's as much a testament to the worth of the boer breed as it is a knock against them. 
Even Sideplaner admits to boer blood in his herd.  I got interested in boers while watching an online sale for them. I was stunned to see goats, of all animals, selling for thousands of dollars. That is way more than I can get for a perfectly good, broke, sound, slow racehorse. And, it takes five goats to eat and poop as much as one horse. I had to try my hand at rasing them.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I've heard of savannas before, but never seen one. Just googled them and realized that one of our 'boer cross' does is a purebred savanna! HA! I love her just the same :lovey: And She'll have beautiful little boer savanna babies!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the boers will stay on top for a long while.
We started out with a mix up of all types of goats to kinda see what we really enjoyed. Our buck is FB Boer but not registered.
Bought from a good friend so I know he wasn't telling fibs about him. 
Our does are literally everything from meat to dairy breeds and back again.
We do take our kids to the local auction, they usually run all ours in the arena together to sale, never fails, whoever wins the bid on them
always says "I want the boer ones" as in the red heads. >.>
They all have boer blood and usually the same build, so it amuses me that people can't see past that head color. 
That being the case, I will keep raising my mixed up goaties for the local auction as "commercial meat goats".
The Boer is my favorite goat of course, and I am planning to start breeding FB and percentage boers. 
The goal of course is to breed the best goats I can for both showing and production.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think the boers will stay on top for a long while.
> We started out with a mix up of all types of goats to kinda see what we really enjoyed. Our buck is FB Boer but not registered.
> Bought from a good friend so I know he wasn't telling fibs about him.
> Our does are literally everything from meat to dairy breeds and back again.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

